# Switchable Dolby Atmos/DTS:X/Auro 3D



## boy.kroy (Jan 24, 2013)

Is there a logical speaker layout if I want to set up a Room that could handle both Auro 3D and Atmos/DTS:X???


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

The short answer is "yes," 

Long answer?
According to this paper, it seems Auro-3D is a variation of ATMOS that must be encoded into the recording during mixing. That means recording engineers will most likely be enlisted to orchestrate one or the other for a particular show. I feel it's unlikely they'll be burdened with both, but I'm uncertain that mixing techniques would differ _for Auro-3D's first height layer_. I gather from the paper that the top height layer for Auro-3D requires a corresponding set of speakers mounted higher than the surrounds, requiring a relatively tall room. In any case, this situation of Atmos vs Auro-3D radiates hints of similar rivalries (think VHS vs. Beta). Early adopters beware!


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Just thinking, no experience yet....
I think an Atmos 7.1.4 speaker layout would accommodate Auro 3D & DTS:X well.


----------

